# How to add mortar lines to a brick building



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, 

Today is officially my first day of summer, and I will be working on the buildings I just got last weekend. I have already repaired all of them from the damages they got from shipping and have painted one of the buildings, the last coat is drying right now. 

Anyway, that building is the paper mill, I have it painted a nice brick red color and I want to add the mortar lines to it. I have read that having diluted glue with a little bit of grey paint works, but I wanted to see what kinds of idea you had. 

I am hoping to work on it today, so if I get any responses, I will be testing them out. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I use Robert's Brick Mortar. Instructions/articles are at this site.

http://robertsbrickmortar.com/


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Looks great and sounds easy enough. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Aminnich said:


> I have read that having diluted glue with a little bit of grey paint works, but I wanted to see what kinds of idea you had.


i've read to smear dry wall mud on the wall and wipe off the excess, leaving the cracks filled.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I just use white or grey latex paint and a paper towel. With the right pressure it will
wipe off the brick and leave the mortar lines. It will weather the brick some. Older buildings will not have that new brick look. You will pick it up quickly. If you don't like
it just wash it off with water and a rag before the paint dries completely.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Any acrylic or water based medium you apply, and then rub off will leave a mortar-like fill...
Seal it with DullCote.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

I have done it with Floquil too.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yep. All good ideas. I personally prefer the acrylic wash.

Experiment with a couple and see what works best for you.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I am going to try them out and see what I like best, hopefully it turns out nice


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Weathering powders on lower portions, in black... and siennas, will enhance realism...
But beware -- even after wiping off, the better-clinging powders will show fingerprints until it's all sealed with DullCote.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*motar lines in red bricks. one of how many??*

I've used a similar technique as was stated above,with the washes of a water base colored pigment of some sort. In my instance. I used the excessive amount of pooled water in a plaster mixture of "Hydrolcal". Dispensed with an eye dropper.......
And then later polished the brick surface. I really forgot how
It was applied 
or dispensed brushed or with an eyedropper,
either way the excess was polished off when dried. 
A very convincing look,to this day!
A water-bass paint may work also.
The building was the Atlas yard control building, located out yonder, in the east somewhere.you'll have to experiment with a chosen process! 
And good luck now!
Regards,tr1


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

*Long, Long, Long, Long ago*

Many moons ago I sprayed building with wet water then used a very diluted water based paint, wet a paint brush. Dip the brush into the very diluted paint. Now just touch the brush to the brick wall. You should get a capillary action filling the mortar joints. After it drys wipe it gently with cloth or paper towel.


This is the only sample I can find @4:00AM


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I use a wash of light grey with just a drop or two of black and a bit of white.
Here's how I did the brick work on my Walther's Champion packing plant kit (post #33-36):
http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?39895-Walthers-Champion-Packing-Plant/page4


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

I used white chalk and then wiped off the excess. It filled the cracks very convincingly. I liked diluted paint, also.


----------



## slammin (Mar 25, 2016)

I use a wash similar to Roberts. I have also used thinned craft paint. I first spray the building with a rattle can red primer, then apply the wash. Its important to keep the side you are "washing" flat so it doesn't pool at the bottom. Some modelers will smear drywall mud in the mortar lines and then wipe the brick faces clean with very convincing results. It's best to try several methods and stick with the one that works for you.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Chalk*



Aminnich said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Today is officially my first day of summer, and I will be working on the buildings I just got last weekend. I have already repaired all of them from the damages they got from shipping and have painted one of the buildings, the last coat is drying right now.
> 
> ...


 Aminnich;

I use chalk, white or gray, rubbed lightly across the wall surface. You can spray it with Dullcote to fix it in place, but the Dullcote tends to erase the effect of the chalk. I don't bother with it. The chalk stays on quite well without it.
One advantage of chalk vs. paint is that if you mess it up, you can just wash it off with water.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I use the water base craft Paints from Walmart.

I found it best to dull cote the 'brick' paint before
applying the 'mortar' paint...wiping the mortar seemed
to remove some of the brick paint without the dull cote.

A tip, don't be neat and even with your mortar joints.
They weather differently. Make some dimmer than
others. Check out a proto brick building before doing
your painting to get an idea of how they look in real 
life.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> A tip, don't be neat and even with your mortar joints. They weather differently. Make some dimmer than
> others.


That's why I like using a wash. Not only does it settle unevenly, it also leaves spots of "efflorescence" on the bricks.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

CTValleyRR said:


> That's why I like using a wash. Not only does it settle unevenly, it also leaves spots of "efflorescence" on the bricks.


Gives them a nice weathered appearance, as well.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

I'll through my two cents worth on this , what I've used is depended on what make of brick it meaning DPM , Walters , etc. etc. Walters and plastruct I use washes , on DPM and others with deep lines I use colored spackling wiped off with a soft cloth gives more of a nearly flush mortar line.


----------



## Kidat50 (Jul 12, 2018)

I also prefer a wash. If it is a red brick then use a grey wash. If the brick is a light color then use a black wash. You want a contrasting color in the mortar. As someone else said, I like the uneven appearance it gives. Go out and look at a few older brick buildings. Take some pictures and study them and try to replicate them. If you don't like it wipe it off and start over. It is easier then you think.

Jim K.


----------

